# Guppy tankmates



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

hi everyone i would like to add a larger fish to my 26gal aquarium that wont eat my guppies and zebra danios. Any advice would be appreciated.*shark chase


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Lieslq said:


> hi everyone i would like to add a larger fish to my 26gal aquarium that wont eat my guppies and zebra danios. Any advice would be appreciated.*shark chase


Hello L...

The only fish peaceful enough for your Guppies are Corydoras (the little cats). Anything else, will make a target of the male Guppies' tails. Don't know about the Danios, I've never kept them. 

I've kept Fancy Guppies for several years and just keep Corys with them.

B


----------



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

thanx for the advice which corries wont grow too big?


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a male opal gourami. He doesn't bother the others at all. He just sits in the cave most the day and comes up for air and food. 
I have guppies, mollies, and corys in the tank with him. Just be sure not to have 2 labyrinth breathers together, they don't mix well.


----------



## debisbooked (Jan 7, 2012)

Lieslq said:


> hi everyone i would like to add a larger fish to my 26gal aquarium that wont eat my guppies and zebra danios. Any advice would be appreciated.*shark chase


I had guppies and mollies together for many years and they ignored each other. 
The mollies were too busy breeding nonstop to care about tankmates, I guess!


----------



## LaurenK (Mar 18, 2012)

Lieslq said:


> thanx for the advice which corries wont grow too big?


The Cory Catfish is what a lot of FS's call them. They come in different color variations; Albino, Peppered, Bronze, Emerald Green, etc. They grow to be around 2-3 inches and are best kept in a group of 4+ but I've known some people to just keep one or two and they did just fine. They'll help eat any of the uneaten food that falls down to the gravel. There is also the Panda Cory that I think grows to be a little over 1in. I've never kept though. So maybe someone else can confirm the size of them.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Corydoras is a large group, with over 140 species described, and probably 200 more discovered but unnamed. That could be the tip of the iceberg.
There are 5 or 6 common in aquariums, and another 40-50 that show up sometimes. All but maybe a dozen stay under 2.5 inches.
All would get along fine with guppies, although Corys are social creatures, and you should have at least 5 for them to be happy. They are wonderful fish.

Lauren K talked about colour variations - That's a term used for breeder produced domestic varieties. There are a few from 3-4 common species - albinos, long fins etc.

C aeneus and paleatus are the most common ones, but in my local stores, I see another dozen on a regular basis. You may end up liking them more than your guppies - they have character in groups.
If you have some free time and want to explore, check this out: Callichthyidae • Cat-eLog


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Lieslq said:


> thanx for the advice which corries wont grow too big?


Hello again L...

Panda and Peppered Corys stay pretty small. There are others, just do a little research.

B


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Or, if your LFS takes exchanges, keep them till too big, then exchange them for smaller ones.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

BBradbury said:


> Hello L...
> 
> The only fish peaceful enough for your Guppies are Corydoras (the little cats). Anything else, will make a target of the male Guppies' tails. Don't know about the Danios, I've never kept them.
> 
> ...


I disagree, other schooling fish will do just fine with guppies. Most tetras, mollies, wcm, and danios would work well with them. Gouramis would help keep the population down (they'd eat the babies, but not the full grown fish). Depending on your tank size some of the 4 - 6" plecos could be an option as well.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

other live bearers would be fine, just get ony males or only females so you dont have population issues.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Any livebearer is good with Guppies. I have had Swordtails, Mollies, Platies and Gups together and none of them touch their tales. There are a lot more that will work with Guppies. I have had them with Angels, Rummy-nose, Bloodfins, Cardinals, Neons, Otos, Dwarf Gourami and none of them touched them either. Saying that Guppies only work with Guppies is a very narrow view and just not true. And Peppered Cories don't stay small, or more correctly they are not one of the dwarf type of Cories. I have 3 that are about 2.5" and still growing. The other 7 are getting there.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

jbrown5217 said:


> I disagree, other schooling fish will do just fine with guppies. Most tetras, mollies, wcm, and danios would work well with them. Gouramis would help keep the population down (they'd eat the babies, but not the full grown fish). Depending on your tank size some of the 4 - 6" plecos could be an option as well.


Hello j...

Absolutely your right to disagree. However, if you want to guarantee success with Fancy Guppies, then you want to keep them in larger tanks, in pure water conditions and in large numbers in a "Species Tank" or at the outside with the smaller species of Corydoras.

Just one "Fancy Guppy" specialist's opinion.

B


----------



## LaurenK (Mar 18, 2012)

I've had guppies in a tank with mollies, a platy, cherry barbs, neon tetras and harlequin rasboras. They all did fine but that was just my experience with guppies.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

LOL, even specialists can be wrong I guess. You can always default to species only tanks, but that really isn't the question. Funny how the ONLY thing I have ever seen nip at one of my Guppy tails is another male Guppy, but that is just my limited non-specialists opinion or as another person on here would say, my .02.

It is easier to list the fish that you absolutely don't want with your Guppies. Most all community fish are good though.


----------

